# g35 rims



## driftnnismo69 (Jun 6, 2004)

is possible for the g35 5lug 18inch rim fit on the s13, if iwere to convert it to a five lug hub(300z)? is the g35 bolt pattern the same w/the 300z?????? please help me out ?
:wtf:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

driftnnismo69 said:


> is possible for the g35 5lug 18inch rim fit on the s13, if iwere to convert it to a five lug hub(300z)? is the g35 bolt pattern the same w/the 300z?????? please help me out ?
> :wtf:


Please, call them what they are. Skyline rims.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*SKYLINE RIMS*


That's right, R35 SKYLINE rims. Are these the 18" rims you're talking about? That's me in the driver's seat (right-hand drive) by the way. (I know I look young and retarded. It was like 3 years ago. But I still own you.)


----------



## driftnnismo69 (Jun 6, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> That's right, R35 SKYLINE rims. Are these the 18" rims you're talking about? That's me in the driver's seat (right-hand drive) by the way. (I know I look young and retarded. It was like 3 years ago. But I still own you.)


yes. those are the rims.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the ones here in america are called g35's and theyre made by infiniti. if you were to put those rime, they would have the center infiniti insignia if im not mistaken and infiniti makes no skyline. so they would in fact be g35 rims.


and may i ask how you were in it 3 years ago when to my knowledge the g35/r35 wasnt even built by then because it was still being drawn on paper?

you own nobody.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Kelso said:


> the ones here in america are called g35's and theyre made by infiniti. if you were to put those rime, they would have the center infiniti insignia if im not mistaken and infiniti makes no skyline. so they would in fact be g35 rims.
> 
> 
> and may i ask how you were in it 3 years ago when to my knowledge the g35/r35 wasnt even built by then because it was still being drawn on paper?
> ...


wow, you said it before me


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

That was 2 and a half years ago at a Nissan Red Stage in Chiba, Japan. I still own you. That right there is a pre-production R35 Nissan Skyline GT350. Yes, it was a real car. Yes, I own you, Kelso.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> wow, you said it before me


Those rims were specifically designed for the R35 Skyline, and were placed in use on the R35 in the Japanese Domestic Market before any iteration of them made it into the Infiniti G35. Technically speaking, the G35 _is_ an R35 Skyline, but as mentioned above, the center caps aren't the same. To put them on an S13, you of course need the 5 lug hub conversion. This is kind of expensive too. But, they'll fit right up to the 300ZX hubs.
And, actually, if you look carefully, those rims aren't quite the same as the USDM rims. I originally posted the picture as a joke, because those are the 7-spoke rims. What is typically meant by G35 rims are the 6-spoke USDM rims. 
But whatever, either set would look great on an S13.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you still own nobody.just because you sat in a car means nothing...i drive g35's almost daily, oooh wow :lame: ( not saying the car is lame!)

and im not positive about the spokes but i think they are in fact 7 spoke. ive also seen a shiny set, not chrome but not the same as most g35's. also theres some kind of a sport rim or something, only seen it on 2 so far, looks very hot

but like i was saying before, i was seeing drawings on line of some ugly and some not so ugly and some similar to the current g35/skyline . this was less than 2 and a half years ago. i just think your timeline is off thats all...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kelso said:


> you still own nobody.just because you sat in a car means nothing...i drive g35's almost daily, oooh wow :lame: ( not saying the car is lame!)
> 
> and im not positive about the spokes but i think they are in fact 7 spoke. ive also seen a shiny set, not chrome but not the same as most g35's. also theres some kind of a sport rim or something, only seen it on 2 so far, looks very hot
> 
> but like i was saying before, i was seeing drawings on line of some ugly and some not so ugly and some similar to the current g35/skyline . this was less than 2 and a half years ago. i just think your timeline is off thats all...


I've got a Nissan Red Stage brochure to prove it. I was at Red Stage in the spring of 2003. My buddy was in the pic too... I wish I could've gone back since then, but I haven't been there in a while. The first R35's came out in the fall of 2002.


----------

